# Real Home made Laptop cooler Digit Edition v2.0 (Final).



## seamon (Feb 5, 2014)

My previous laptop "cooler" was merely a laptop stand to uplift the laptop a little so I decided to heavily mod it and make it into a true laptop cooler. I request the mods to close the previous thread.

*i59.tinypic.com/j08ge8.jpg

New features include a cool skin, a cabinet fan to cool the second graphic card and LEDs that are now USB powered.

*i60.tinypic.com/e6q6ok.jpg

Laptop in action.

*i62.tinypic.com/2lu8v4.jpg

Dark pic.

The results are better now as my Ultrabay GPU remains at 86-87 when playing AC IV at max for 2 hours straight. Earlier it used to hit a dangerous 92 degrees centigrade.

Edit: Temps never go above 83 degrees celsius when the ambient temperature is low.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 6, 2014)

^^Finally some proper DIY, now you know active cooling. congo


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 6, 2014)

I will post a video of my laptop cooler and trust me when you'll hear those 80mm four 12v fans running at 20v ~3000rpm and higher ......you'll feel like you're on airport .
I'll post it on weekend.


----------



## seamon (Feb 6, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> I will post a video of my laptop cooler and trust me when you'll hear those 80mm four 12v fans running at 20v ~3000rpm and higher ......you'll feel like you're on airport .
> I'll post it on weekend.



 Your fans might get damaged if you run them at a much higher voltage than intended, I am guessing you used a old laptop adapter.
How much did you overclock your laptop to get temps which require such heavy cooling? In my case only one fan was enough to cool the hottest component as the other things are at least 20-30 degrees below their danger level. I got a 12v 1A adapter and I can add upto 7 fans on this adapter and they are pretty cheap locally and do a wonderful job in cooling the laptop.

BTW how many LEDs you got? I bet I got more, today I added 5 more so that's 4 red and 5 white.

Also Today I tried really hard to overheat my laptop but with cool ambient temperature, no matter what I did I could not raise the temps over 83 degrees.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> Your fans might get damaged if you run them at a much higher volt than intended, I am guessing you used a old laptop adapter.
> How much did you overclock your laptop to get temps which require such heavy cooling? In my case only one fan was enough to cool the hottest component as the other things are at least 20-30 degrees below their danger level. I got a 12v 1A adapter and I can add upto 7 fans on this adapter and they are pretty cheap locally and do a wonderful job in cooling the laptop.
> 
> BTW how many LEDs you got? I bet I got more, today I added 5 more so that's 4 red and 5 white.
> ...



No led's at all. And the fans are running like that since 7-8 months.
I bought a laptop adapter for 200 bucks for this. Does the job.

The overclock for gpu ~ 35% .and temp difference b/w cooler and no cooler is like 12-15 c at least. Max temps with 35% oc is like 73c and lesser.

But the cpu remains hot and stays under 92c at max load.


----------



## seamon (Feb 6, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> No led's at all. And the fans are running like that since 7-8 months.
> I bought a laptop adapter for 200 bucks for this. Does the job.
> 
> The overclock for gpu ~ 35% .and temp difference b/w cooler and no cooler is like 12-15 c at least. Max temps with 35% oc is like 73c and lesser.
> ...



Which CPU?

I got my adapter for 180 bucks and fan for 80 bucks= good deal if you ask me.
My both GPUs are overclocked upto 36.7%. I can overclock more but if I do I get micro stutters in AC IV. Main GPU stays at 75 degrees and second 83 as mentioned earlier. CPU remains at 75. I have seen upto 90 when torturing it with prime95 but during gaming I have never seen it go above ~30% usage.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice :thumb:
but if i were you i would have put that razer sticker on laptop..
i still havewnt figured out whr to put mine


----------



## seamon (Feb 6, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Nice :thumb:
> but if i were you i would have put that razer sticker on laptop..
> i still havewnt figured out whr to put mine



I got another one, gonna put on laptop probably near touchpad.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 6, 2014)

i bet there is some sort of additional cooling for this laptop OP has SLI feature, like say two different running copper heatsinks. have you overclocked them? try ocing them to a 10-15% profile and see it they continue maintaining below 90's. I think you can churn out a close to GTX765M performance with OC, not bad.


----------



## seamon (Feb 6, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> i bet there is some sort of additional cooling for this laptop OP has SLI feature, like say two different running copper heatsinks. have you overclocked them? try ocing them to a 10-15% profile and see it they continue maintaining below 90's. I think you can churn out a close to GTX765M performance with OC, not bad.



Check the overclocking thread  
Yep it has two separate copper heat sinks.
I am getting gtx 770m+ performance.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Which CPU?
> 
> I got my adapter for 180 bucks and fan for 80 bucks= good deal if you ask me.
> My both GPUs are overclocked upto 36.7%. I can overclock more but if I do I get micro stutters in AC IV. Main GPU stays at 75 degrees and second 83 as mentioned earlier. CPU remains at 75. I have seen upto 90 when torturing it with prime95 but during gaming I have never seen it go above ~30% usage.


Without the cooler the CPU tends to reach 102C and tad bit higher , but with cooler it maintains 90-92C . The CPU is IVB I7-3610QM. It runs very hot , but when it idles in support with the cooler , it reaches 15-16C on some cores at a room temp. of 14-18C.

@OP , do you have a laptop box lying around your house ???
You can use a laptop box , to make even more efficient design .

And the reason why the temps. are not getting across 83C might have something to do with the throttling thing , so look out for that and see if it is throttling .
On a side note , mine doesn't exceeds 75C , no matter how prolonged I game. I stays under that temp unless I remove the cooler.


----------



## seamon (Feb 7, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Without the cooler the CPU tends to reach 102C and tad bit higher , but with cooler it maintains 90-92C . The CPU is IVB I7-3610QM. It runs very hot , but when it idles in support with the cooler , it reaches 15-16C on some cores at a room temp. of 14-18C.
> 
> @OP , do you have a laptop box lying around your house ???
> You can use a laptop box , to make even more efficient design .
> ...



Nah I don't think the cpu will throttle so early as the junction temperature is 105 degrees. I think the thermal design for main gpu and the cpu is good. Besides it doesn't lag in games after playing for 1 hour so....
I have 2 laptop boxes lying around but that would make the front part of the laptop too high. I placed 2 tyre thingies on both sides (pic shows one) so it's  pretty good and I am not wasting the LEDs and the razer sticker.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nah I don't think the cpu will throttle so early as the junction temperature is 105 degrees. I think the thermal design for main gpu and the cpu is good. Besides it doesn't lag in games after playing for 1 hour so....
> I have 2 laptop boxes lying around but that would make the front part of the laptop too high. I placed 2 tyre thingies on both sides (pic shows one) so it's  pretty good and I am not wasting the LEDs and the razer sticker.


I was talking about the 83C temp for Secondary GPU. GPUs generally start throttling once they hit 85C or so , I think. Unlike CPUs , who start this once they hit 90's.
THe 105C tJmax is not for GPU , It's for the IVB CPU , AFAIK. THe GT650m has lesser tjmax.


----------



## seamon (Feb 7, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> I was talking about the 83C temp for Secondary GPU. GPUs generally start throttling once they hit 85C or so , I think. Unlike CPUs , who start this once they hit 90's.
> THe 105C tJmax is not for GPU , It's for the IVB CPU , AFAIK. THe GT650m has lesser tjmax.



The 600 series has a junction temperature of 98 degrees as you already know. I haven't seen GPU throttling as far as 91 degrees centigrade, haven't ever gone above that.

I raised a fan a little bit to let more air enter it and now the temps never go above 81 degrees centigrade. That's a 10 degrees improvement. I tested it by letting Heaven run for 1 hour and AC IV the next hour. After 2 hours of stress testing, highest temp HWMonitor showed was 81.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 8, 2014)

Here are some videos and pictures of my mod. 
Listen to the roaring sound of the fans. 





*s24.postimg.org/9flo364ch/CAM00230.jpg

*s24.postimg.org/chcgd4hhd/CAM00232.jpg

*s24.postimg.org/pf4bmq0e9/CAM00233.jpg

*s24.postimg.org/t3u0m7af5/CAM00234.jpg

*s24.postimg.org/epqmugold/CAM00235.jpg

*s24.postimg.org/5gogkcfpd/CAM00236.jpg

*s24.postimg.org/faa9aw77l/CAM00237.jpg

*s24.postimg.org/dfstfeutd/CAM00238.jpg

*s24.postimg.org/3z7lmj0ch/CAM00239.jpg


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Here are some videos and pictures of my mod.
> Listen to the roaring sound of the fans.
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting.............very interesting.

Where did you get the body of the cooler?

I did some final cosmetic touches on mine today. I added back lightening to the razer logo.

and which laptop is that again?

and where did you get those fancy LED fans?


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> Interesting.............very interesting.
> 
> Where did you get the body of the cooler?
> 
> ...



I bought an el-cheapo laptop cooler from neraby shop for 300rs and then modified it.
I bought this one as its very versatile and has plenty of room for mods and fans.

The laptop is Acer Aspire V3-571G. I7/640m .


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> I bought an el-cheapo laptop cooler from neraby shop for 300rs and then modified it.
> I bought this one as its very versatile and has plenty of room for mods and fans.
> 
> The laptop is Acer Aspire V3-571G. I7/640m .



Where did you get those LED fans again?

Edit:- THIS IS MY IN THE ZONE POST!!


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Where did you get those LED fans again?
> 
> Edit:- THIS IS MY IN THE ZONE POST!!



They are not led fans. I have placed two led at the end of these fans diagonally so they appear like a led fan.

Look at the picture of the rear of the cooler . You"ll find the led sticking at the back.

I managed to get the 2 pairs working. But the rest 2 pairs needs more work with connections. I will try to power them through the laptop brick itself instead of secondary adapter. Will need resistors probably.


----------



## seamon (Feb 9, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> They are not led fans. I have placed two led at the end of these fans diagonally so they appear like a led fan.
> 
> Look at the picture of the rear of the cooler . You"ll find the led sticking at the back.
> 
> I managed to get the 2 pairs working. But the rest 2 pairs needs more work with connections. I will try to power them through the laptop brick itself instead of secondary adapter. Will need resistors probably.



Just use usb to power them like me. Grab a cheapo 50 bucks usb cable....then do cut put get.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Just use usb to power them like me. Grab a cheapo 50 bucks usb cable....then do cut put get.



Its not such a good idea to power other stuffs using laptop,specially when its overclocked .

I always avoid using power supply from laptop . Don't want to stress on motherboard .


----------



## seamon (Feb 9, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Its not such a good idea to power other stuffs using laptop,specially when its overclocked .
> 
> I always avoid using power supply from laptop . Don't want to stress on motherboard .



You can also get a cheap Nokia charger and do cut put and get.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> You can also get a cheap Nokia charger and do cut put and get.



That what I am doing right now. I have 10s of charges lying around .
But later on I have plans to power those led through 19v brick only.
Don't want separate bricks for fans and leds.


----------



## seamon (Feb 9, 2014)

19v for LEDs seems overkill. One of my LEDS went to the bad just when a voltage of 9.3v was applied. Hope I am not banned for my other post >.>


And be careful with 19v adapters, I once tried to fix a wire problem and it melted the sht outta insulating tape and the extra wire.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> 19v for LEDs seems overkill. One of my LEDS went to the bad just when a voltage of 9.3v was applied. Hope I am not banned for my other post >.>



Led ~ 3v.
I will put a resistor across those leds or add them in series. Only problem is red leds don't work when joined with white leds in series. Wonder why!!


----------



## seamon (Feb 9, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Led ~ 3v.
> I will put a resistor across those leds or add them in series. Only problem is red leds don't work when joined with white leds in series. Wonder why!!


Try reversing the polarities.....LEDs only work one way but I guess you already know this. I put all my LEDS in parallel for minimum headaches when one LEDs goes off.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Try reversing the polarities.....LEDs only work one way but I guess you already know this. I put all my LEDS in parallel for minimum headaches when one LEDs goes off.



I did that.
But no matter which combination I try , red and white leds don't seem to work in series.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 9, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> I did that.
> But no matter which combination I try , red and white leds don't seem to work in series.



Right now I have 4 pairs of leds in paralled with each other.
Two red pair and two white. Unfortunately only two pairs at bottom work rest two at top don't.!!!!


----------



## seamon (Feb 9, 2014)

Idk....guess that sucks...so what you trying to do anyway? 



Rishi. said:


> Right now I have 4 pairs of leds in paralled with each other.
> Two red pair and two white. Unfortunately only two pairs at bottom work rest two at top don't.!!!!



All leds have one short leg(-ve) and one long +ve try connecting them in the series long short long short...... Then connect last long end to +ve terminal and last short ebd to negative. This should work.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Idk....guess that sucks...so what you trying to do anyway?



Give it a bit of finish of professionalism. 
I.e. 1. 4 glowing fans .
2. On off switch for leds.
3. Potentiometer for voltage control for fans and leds. 
4. Dancing effects for leds .
5. Grill at the bottom.
6. Finally some stickers!!!!! 

I think it has potential to look polished and professional.  As far as work and efficiency is concerned it leaves almost every other after market laptop cooler in dust by leaps and bounds.
4 effing fans blowing at terrific speed !!!!!!!!

I was able to build all this under 1k bucks easily . Even cheaper if you have the spares . And one can't get a decent cooler under 2k for sure. So better build one.


----------



## seamon (Feb 9, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Give it a bit of finish of professionalism.
> I.e. 1. 4 glowing fans .
> 2. On off switch for leds.
> 3. Potentiometer for voltage control for fans and leds.
> ...



Personally I hate dancing effects.....takes away the adjective silently efficient (Imo).
And what grill?

Mine is under 400 bucks and will prolly reach ~600 for 3 more fans. The only good alternative for me was cm notepal u3 which costs 2k and is completely unnecessary.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 10, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> *Give it a bit of finish of professionalism.
> I.e. 1. 4 glowing fans .
> 2. On off switch for leds.
> 3. Potentiometer for voltage control for fans and leds.
> ...



power of intention


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 10, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> power of intention



Haha pretty much!!


----------



## seamon (Feb 10, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Haha pretty much!!



Do post pics when you're done.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 18, 2014)

You still buy Digit magazine?


----------



## seamon (Feb 18, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> You still buy Digit magazine?



yes, the covers are just paper now.


----------



## LemonNCheese (May 10, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Here are some videos and pictures of my mod.
> Listen to the roaring sound of the fans.
> 
> 
> ...




I am impressed.... Will try to do something like this :thumbs up:


----------



## seamon (May 11, 2014)

[MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION] I don't need the my laptop cooler anymore after switching over to Arctic Silver V.
I suggest you do the same. It has made a difference of almost 10 degrees in my case.

- - - Updated - - -

You may also opt for IC Diamond for a couple of extra degrees but it is not available in India.

- - - Updated - - -

Also [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]


----------



## Hrishi (May 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> [MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION] I don't need the my laptop cooler anymore after switching over to Arctic Silver V.
> I suggest you do the same. It has made a difference of almost 10 degrees in my case.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Mine is still under warranty so I don't find it wise to tamper things in it......specially since its Acer. But I will try Arctic Silver , just in case my mood swings,


----------



## seamon (May 11, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Mine is still under warranty so I don't find it wise to tamper things in it......specially since its Acer. But I will try Arctic Silver , just in case my mood swings,



Mine was under warranty too but I went ahead with opening it for SSD, Ram change and repasting.
If you are careful then aren't you safe and not voiding the warranty?


----------



## Hrishi (May 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> Mine was under warranty too but I went ahead with opening it for SSD, Ram change and repasting.
> If you are careful then aren't you safe and not voiding the warranty?



Well , it's not that I haven't opened my lappy in the past . Technically , I have voided it's warrant already by opening it's for cleaning, but I have not tampered the seal ( Yes , I managed to open it without tampering the seal over the screws. Have devised a method for that.).
But the last time I opened , I did realize what a PITA it can be to dismantle it and bring it all back together. Mine , is not such an easy one top open and pack them back. If something goes wrong , I just don't want them to find it out. )
And right now , I am not gaming too much. ( Stressed from office work. ) , so the laptop barely surfaces anything above 75C even if it is powered on 24x7.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> [MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION] I don't need the my laptop cooler anymore after switching over to *Arctic Silver V.*
> I suggest you do the same. It has made a difference of almost 10 degrees in my case.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



No need as current GPU temp never exceeds 88 deg under full load and 921 Mhz OC. But I wish I could do the replacement when i had the XPS15.


----------



## seamon (May 12, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> No need as current GPU temp never exceeds 88 deg under full load and 921 Mhz OC. But I wish I could do the replacement when i had the XPS15.



88 is pretty damn hot but safe albeit barely.
Earlier I used to reach 92, now I stay at 83.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> 88 is pretty damn hot but safe albeit barely.
> Earlier I used to reach 92, now I stay at 83.



its the max, the GPU does not always run at  88 deg , it says near 78-85, in extremely heavy firefights or graphically intensive areas, it hits that temp, GPU-Z log says average temperature in Siege of Shanghai 64 player match  at ultra settings it hovers at 80-85

thermal paste solution is great actually , but works better in Laptops which does not have good fans or heat pipes. Mine is okay till now, the day i will see some high 90's i will run to the SC


----------



## Hrishi (May 12, 2014)

My GPU never goes above 75C , generally. Even when OC'ked it barely manages to reach 78-79C at extreme load.
CPU is entirely a different story , though. Rockets 90C just that like on two cores , maybe because it's IVB.


----------



## seamon (May 12, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> My GPU never goes above 75C , generally. Even when OC'ked it barely manages to reach 78-79C at extreme load.
> CPU is entirely a different story , though. Rockets 90C just that like on two cores , maybe because it's IVB.



Try Kombuster/Furmark.


----------



## Hrishi (May 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> Try Kombuster/Furmark.



Tried it few months back , ( in winters) and still it remains under 80C.
Haven't tried in summers.


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] : good work.. but you need work on the patchwork. 

 [MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION] : great stuff!!


----------



## sam_738844 (May 13, 2014)

LemonNCheese said:


> I am impressed.... Will try to do something like this :thumbs up:



Rishi's mod should be stickied, so that people can see it more often, ideate, improvise and come up with more DIY cooling.


----------



## seamon (May 13, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] : good work.. but you need work on the patchwork.
> 
> [MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION] : great stuff!!



I trashed it today. Arctic silver works much better. I may make a better one when ambient temps increase further.


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Rishi's mod should be stickied, so that people can see it more often, ideate, improvise and come up with more DIY cooling.



people can come up with mods if they are technologically creative enough. no need for it to be stickied. 

having said that, i am in no way undermining Rishi's mod. he has done an excellent job.


----------



## ashcroftbr2 (May 14, 2014)

That's a great DIY you got there. Maybe I'll also setup one of these days.


----------



## Hrishi (May 27, 2014)

I am making a similar mod again as my friend will need one . will try to post a better tutorial this time with some more commonly available material.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 27, 2014)

i'm also making one . 
the fans are 80 bucks right ? 
but whats their size ? 80 mm ?


----------



## seamon (May 28, 2014)

We should have a "Make your own laptop cooler" contest.
Coolest cooler wins.


----------



## Hrishi (May 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> We should have a "Make your own laptop cooler" contest.
> Coolest cooler wins.



Coolest cooler wins a desert cooler.


----------



## Hrishi (May 28, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> i'm also making one .
> the fans are 80 bucks right ?
> but whats their size ? 80 mm ?



80mm fans . power em up with at least 15v adapter. ( they are generally,12v ).

I have four 80mm fans running at 19.5v.


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> 80mm fans . power em up with at least 15v adapter. ( they are generally,12v ).
> 
> I have four 80mm fans running at 19.5v.



What is (required) current output in amps?
I am planning to make laptop cooler with one LED fan and USB. Can I supply ebough voltage & amps from USB2.0 or USB3.0 port?


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

How you supplied current to LEDs by USB?
Afaik USB has 5V and 500mA which results in 2.5 watts! 
Little bit detailed info would help as I am trying to make my own diy cooler from laptop box + 5v 80mm fan(Got it for free from comp repair shop  ) + USB cables.
I want to add some blink blink too


----------



## Hrishi (May 30, 2014)

I don't like the concept of running any fans or anything powered by my laptop. Instead I would suggest to use an external power brick of 12v , and use 12v fans .
The fans I had , 5v ones , barely did any good.


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> I don't like the concept of running any fans or anything powered by my laptop. Instead I would suggest to use an external power brick of 12v , and use 12v fans .
> The fans I had , 5v ones , barely did any good.



I want to make this without spending a single buck 
Any alternatives? For led?


----------



## vibhubhardwaj85970 (Aug 23, 2014)

brother i seems u have a good laptop but dont u have a like 1k to buy a average laptop fan?


----------



## seamon (Aug 25, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> I want to make this without spending a single buck
> Any alternatives? For led?



glow in the dark tape, or take out some bulbs from torch lights or some old toys etc.

- - - Updated - - -



vibhubhardwaj85970 said:


> brother i seems u have a good laptop but dont u have a like 1k to buy a average laptop fan?



The thing is I spent nearly 5k for high performance thermal paste(IC Diamond 24) recently which eliminates the need for a laptop cooler. Also, the laptop coolers available in my locality are all trash.


----------

